# Not sure ths IS a joke!



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

*Prison Versus Work.*
Thoughts from a retired man.

In Prison, you spend the majority of your time in a 8 x 10 cell
At Work, you spend most of your time in an 6 x 8 cubicle
In Prison, you get three meals a day.
In Work, you only get a break for one meal & you have to pay for it.
In Prison, you get time off for good behaviour
In Work, you get rewarded for good behaviour, with more work.
In Prison, a guard locks & unlocks all doors for you.
In Work, you must carry around a security card & lock & unlock all doors yourself.
In Prison, you can watch TV & play games.
In Work, you get fired for watching TV & playing games.
In Prison, you get your own toilet.
In Work, you have to share.
In Prison, they allow family & friends to visit.
In Work, you get fired for speaking to family & friends.
In Prison, all expenses are paid by taxpayers with no work required of you.
In Work, You get to pay all the expenses to go to work & then they deduct taxes from your salary to pay for prisoners.
In Prison, You spend most of your time looking through bars from the inside, wanting to get out.
In Work, you spend most of your time wanting to get out & go inside bars.
In Prison, there are wardens who are often sadistic.
In Work, these people are called Managers.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Drummer said:


> *Prison Versus Work.*
> Thoughts from a retired man.
> 
> In Prison, you spend the majority of your time in a 8 x 10 cell
> ...


Nice one Drummer.

Motorhomer


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Quite so but at the end of the day you are free to do what you want , and as far as I know, in prison, they don't allow you to sail off into the sunset in a MH............yet :lol:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Helen, what I great idea! I might just go & knock off a bobbies helmet if they do that!
I mean, I'd get a MH then, wouldn't I? 
Oh dream on Drummer, you sad old git! :lol:


----------

